# Router to use with a Bench Dog ProTop Contractor?



## dbishopbliss (Feb 2, 2007)

First post here. Best site I've found so far with info about routers.

I was given a Bench Dog ProTop Contractor for my birthday. I have a Craftsman 315.175342 router - its the 2HP plunge router they were selling around 2 years ago (got that for Christmas). Sears no longer makes the fixed base for that router (or so they say). So, I'm looking to upgrade. 

I mostly do light-weight stuff making stands for tube-amplifiers and speakers, etc. I would like the router to work with the Jasper Circle Jigs I have, but that's not absolutely critical because the craftsman still works for that. 

Benchdog says the insert plate fits the Bosch 1617, Hitachi M12VC, Porter Cable 690 and DeWalt 618 routers (and others). I'm considering these because of price mostly and because they offer them in a "kit" so I can get a fixed base and a plunge base. Mostly I'm concerned about ease of height adjustment, lots of travel and ease of changing bits. 

So, here's my question. Which of these would be best for using with the bench dog router table? Any other suggestions?

Finally, should I save some money and only get the fixed base only or go for the kit since the craftsman only takes 1/4" bits?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi dbishopbliss

Here's a quick fix for the jasper jig, in this way you can use it on any router that can hold the brass/steel guides, all you need to do is make a plastic insert to fit the Jasper jig with a 3/4"/1" hole so the guide can ride in it.
No neat to mount the Jasper jig to your router all you need to do is put the guide in your router and plunge down and cut the hole out for the speaker, you also can do it without a plunge router the same way, just set the jig up and drop the router into the hole and cut out the hole for the speaker.
see snapshot below

I would also recommend the PC combo kits because of the price.
Many woodworkers have the PC router.
http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-...ref=pd_bbs_3/103-2306094-7750249?ie=UTF8&s=hi
http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-...=pd_bbs_sr_1/103-2306094-7750249?ie=UTF8&s=hi



You may want to take a look at the links below.
http://www.woodpeck.com/

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There really isn't an answer to your question D, all the units you mentioned are high quality and would serve you well. You are best to choose the router that feels best in YOUR hands, you are the one who needs to be comfortable with the controls. The Hitachi is the least expensive, the PC 690 series is the most commonly found, the DeWalt's controls function differently than the others. My personal favorite is the Bosch 1617 for several reasons but this does not mean it is the right choice for you. You would be happy with any of these units. Make sure you get your hands on them before spending your money.


----------



## dbishopbliss (Feb 2, 2007)

Problem is... I can't test them out. They are all bolted down or not available in any stores near me. Since I want to use this with my table, I was hoping that someone could say, "this one is really easy to adjust in a table".

Its sounding like I really can't go wrong... I think I'll skip the Hitachi since it doesn't fit my circle jigs - may as well get something that fits. While the DeWalt pack comes with 3 bases, there are fewer accessories made for it.

So, PC or Bosch... hmmm.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ok D, you need a bit more information. Let me give you a few subtle hints: 3 out of 4 moderators on this site own Bosch 1617's. The top rated router in the most recent comparison testing by Wood magazine was the Bosch 1617, followed closely by the Craftsman 26620.(which is a clone of the Bosch 1617 but with the crappy Craftsman plastic guide bushings.) While the PC 690 series routers perform well they are 1-3/4 HP machines. Most people use PC style guide bushings, either factory or after market versions. The PC 890 series is rated at 2-1/4 HP but seems to have about 40% of the owners complaining about quality issues. The Hitachi KM12VS is a nice unit priced around $167 and comes with a set of guide bushings. It has less spring tension in the plunge base than the Bosch 1617. (a matter of personal choice)
The 1617 router features a quick release guide bushing adaptor and uses Bosch style bushings. They also have an adaptor for using PC style bushings.(I own sets of both) The 1617 has the largest opening for the bit of the models mentioned. The height adjustment is so quick and easy there is no reason for an above the table height adjustor but the new models have this feature too. Switching bases is quick and easy. Oh yes, I own a 1617 and bought an extra motor so I wouldn't ever have to switch bases, they are both ready for action and my favorites. I also own a PC 690 series combo set and a PC 7518 3-1/4 HP.
Did my subtle hinting help?


----------



## dbishopbliss (Feb 2, 2007)

got the hint.


----------

